# need help. mk2 golf ignition system



## dano_mk2 (Feb 10, 2011)

i have 1985 golf 8v 
but it has an older ignition distributor on it witch is points when originaly the car had a electronic distributor on it
i wanted to know what ignition system would be better because i want to convert it back to electronic distributor
such as (msd,mallory or others)
any help would be appreciated


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Yes, an 85 should have come with an electronic ignition. Question is did it come with a knock sensor ignition (GTi) or just the plain type (think GX code engine)? Don't see or understand people wanting to install any of these CD ignition boxes like MSD or Mallory or Crane. The factory ignition system, any type, is a very good ignition and can handle any stock to very modified engine. If the engine is a GX code you don't need a knock sensor ignition but you still can install one if any future modifications will warrant one. You can also install the correct vacuum/mechanical electronic version if no serious modifications are planned. If it is the GTi engine I would go for the knock sensor version due to the higher compression in that engine.


----------



## dano_mk2 (Feb 10, 2011)

it not gti motor
i have a nissan coil in right now and the car keeps eating them up so i wanted to upgrade so i would not have any more problems with the igntition system

what would u suggest


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

dano_mk2 said:


> it not gti motor
> i have a nissan coil in right now and the car keeps eating them up . . . what would u suggest


I think I already suggested something, but OK, I'll stretch it out a little now that more information is provided. First thing is to stop throwing parts from other brand cars onto your car unless you know 100% that the part is compatable. Do you know the data from the Nissan coil? Is it for points type ignitions and do the primary and secondary resistance levels match what your car should have? Somehow I doubt that you have checked and that they do match. Could be the reason you are going through coils.

I suggest you take one of the following routes depending on how comfortable your are at doing the work:
Easy - Install a factory mechanical/vacuum advance type electronic ignition. Will require new or used; ignition distributor, ignition coil, ignition control unit and wiring harness. All should be cheap at the salvage yards and will hook right in place with maybe a slight modification to wiring (would have to look at the wiring diagram).
Easy, But . . . - Install a factory knock sensor ignition system. Again new or used items are; ignition distributor, ignition coil, knock sensor ignition control box (8v engine), knock sensor, ignition control unit and a good used wiring harness from a car which had this type of ignition. This is where the skill level goes up a knotch or two as you have to seperate the required wiring from the harness. These cars used engine harnesses which contained both the fuel and ignition wiring. There is at least a little information on doing this on the Internet if you search.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

i would just keep the factory electronic ign with the vacuum advance hall effect dizzy..

for all we know, he could have the rest of the vac advance wiring for the ign system still there..


----------



## dano_mk2 (Feb 10, 2011)

all the wiring is still on the vehicle they just swapped out the distributor 
what i would need is the electronic distributor and the ignition module 
all coils work the same the fittings might not be the same though i just checked if it is throwing out the same amount of voltage
the only problem is that the junk yards by me do not have the parts i need ( electronic distributor , and module )
thats why i was thinking of ordering the msd distributor , coil ,and whatever else comes with it


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

ive never seen an 8v Volkswagen MSD distributor.. and VW ignition systems are just as good as an over priced MSD box..

and about the coils, yea, some are way different from others. they still need to have the right primary and secondary resistance values to operate correctly with your ignition system.. just because 2 coils look the same, does not mean they function the same..

83-87 volkswagens should all have the correct, electronic ign, vacuum advance distributor on them.


----------



## dano_mk2 (Feb 10, 2011)

im gana go with the original electronic distributor but dont really no were to get one 
i have one in my tool bow but it does not work i belive i jusst need the hall sender inside it 
also have three modules but they also donot work


----------

